# He Broke 100



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I went golfing with an old friend the other day. He does not play much golf, maybe dozen times a year....if that many. He likes the game, but he has other endeavors that keeps him busy for the most part. Before our round he told me he wished he could break 100 just once during his golfing career. Warming up on the driving range it was pretty apparent he could not hit his driver, 3W, and 3&4 irons. Oh, he could hit them, but the out come of the shots using those clubs, was usually something less than usable. I talked him into leaving those 4 clubs in his car, just to see how he would play. He did alright off the tee with his 5W, getting about 200 usable yards with this club. He was also pretty good with 6i, and 9i. Those three clubs, and of course his putter became his clubs of choice through out the round. On a 6600 yard course he finally got his wish shooting an attested to 94. No gimmees,or mulligans. This 94 came after he holed out, chipping, from about 30 yards with PW....he hit it thin, and the flag stick helped him out considerably. :laugh: My intent on sharing this story is to let some golfers know that you don't need to carry 14 clubs to play/score well. You especially don't need to carry those clubs you can't, or have not learned to hit (yet) with some degree of accuracy.

After a fishing trip, we are going golfing again at his request. Seems he thinks he can better that 94 with a little more practice. Who knows? An 89 is not that far a way.


----------



## rez_golfer (Mar 4, 2010)

thats awsome!.. i dont even have a 3 iron in my bag, id rather not be tempted to use it lol


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes sometime I leave clubs out that I cant hit well to aid my score and sometime I leave my fav club/s at home to force me to use the other ones in these rounds I dont stress about my score but just focus on my game play.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

That's great he was able to break 100, that's pretty good only playing once a month. I've played rounds where I leave my driver at home, some days I should probably leave my putter at home.  I've played rounds with just my irons and putter. I learned to play with a 5 wood, a 7 iron, 9 iron, a pitching wedge and a putter borrowed from my friend that taught me. I think limited options at times make you concentrate more on fundamentals.

And Rez, I turned my 3 iron into a 3 hybrid, and my 4 iron into a 4 hybrid. You should give a couple hybrids a try, they're much easier to hit than the irons were.


----------



## rez_golfer (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a cleveland 21* hybrid in my bag, still trying to get use to it but i love the way the ball come off it.


----------



## Iceman778 (Apr 1, 2010)

that was really awesome


----------

